# Xtreme Thingy



## Mr.Xtreme (Jul 28, 2001)

Tomorrow is my Backworkout,,Have to lay off a little bit because my back is a little sore.  Today was my cheat day at fries and stuff it wasy really good!!!!  That mule is such a dork,  so is that ballast, and I won't forget you Scotty (he is a dork also).  Can'tt wait for college to start up, its giong to be fun.  

------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------



## Mule (Jul 28, 2001)

Is this where preschoolers put Information?

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## ballast (Jul 28, 2001)

you're back is sore from being bent over all day.stick to the aerobics classes, little boy.

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Aug 1, 2001)

Hmm Today I did this shit

Incline bb press=135*16,185*8,200*6,225*4
decline bb press=185*12,215*8,235*5
flat db press=85*8,90*6,95*4
incline db files=40*8,45*8,50*4
pec dec flies= 150*11, 185*9, 225*5

------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------

